# [V] Intel Core i5 6500  Skylake-CPU Bulk, fast neu, Rechnung + Garantie



## Sansaido (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir im Januar einen Spielerechner zusammengebaut und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden. Auch mit der im Betreff genannten CPU. Aufgrund eines aktuellen CPU-Vergleichs der PCGH habe ich mich dazu entschieden, langfristig vorzusorgen und möchte daher einen Core i7 6700k nachrüsten. Im Sommer steht Nachwuchs an und spätestens ab dann ist erstmal eine Weile Essig mit neuer Hardware... 

Den Core i5 habe ich bei Alternate bestellt, Rechnung und somit fast vollständige Garantie sind also vorhanden. Das Ding funktioniert technisch einwandfrei, es handelt sich um die Bulk-Version.

190,- Euro + Versand FP. Schreibt mir bei Interesse einfach kurz eine PM.

Viele Grüße vom Onkel

Dank den kompetenten Usern des PCGHX-Forums habe ich mich nun auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen lassen und festgestellt, dass solch ein Upgrade wohl nicht wirklich die zusätzliche Investition wert ist. Daher kann das Thema bei Bedarf geschlossen werden.


----------

